# 3yo TWH



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think with some growth & muscle he will develope into a nice looking horse.
He has a nice shoulder angle and his neck is set decently for his breed.
Front legs look good
back is a good length too
short distance from his point of croup to his croup and not much slope to his hindquarters either
Really hard to judge his back legs in those photos, but he gives the impression of being a tad posty


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Hard for me to judge the hind legs, or forelegs, since he is standin awkwardly.. walkers seem to do that a lot. 

Other than him being under muscled, and under weight-- he looks almost identical to our twh mare.. and i deem her as next to perfect.  his feet are pretty nice even. 

Reckon you got his papers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shepster (Mar 11, 2013)

Ha, no, papers were lost as the always are. I know his sire was North Star by Design, but nothing else. I'm gonna try and get some better pictures tomorrow with my husbands help. He kept shifting his weight around and I know that throws it all off.

Thank you for the comments y'all, maybe you'll be able to be a bit more specific when I get some better pictures.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He's a bit slight for three, but I'm sure that will improve. I love his sire!

Lizzie


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In the pics he's quite toed out in the hinds. Good farriery may help him as he's still growing. Unless he's like most other horses "Oh you're taking pics, just wait til I screw my feet around".


----------

